# 2013 steelhead workshop



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

The Ohio Central Basin Steelheaders is holding its 6th Annual STEELHEAD WORKSHOP on Thursday Feb. 21, 2013 at the Ampol Club 4737 Pearl Rd. Cleveland, Oh. We will have demos on fly tying, spawnsac making, rigging both fly & spinning, center pinning, spey casting, raffles & more from 7:30 to ? Admission is FREE For more info call Larry Singleton 330-745-6054 or go to www.ohiosteelheaders.com.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Cool i take my bro and cousin there sometimes. Ill def be there since its close

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

wish it wasnt during the week. i work 3rd and live really far away


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

Lets bump this


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

Back to the front one last time


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

sounds fun.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

It was a good time. Good to see everyone that was able to make it out.


----------

